# Is There Anykind Of Relationship Between O&w And Doxa?



## trumpetera (Feb 19, 2005)

When I looked at some scans of old O&W Carribean catalogues, I noticed the same funny logo as on the DOXA website.

Does anyone know?

Cheers!


----------



## JP (Europe) (Jan 9, 2004)

trumpetera said:


> When I looked at some scans of old O&W Carribean catalogues, I noticed the same funny logo as on the DOXA website.
> 
> Does anyone know?
> 
> Cheers!


The fish-logo is from swiss watch makers Jenny-family. Today Jenny -family owns the Doxa trade mark. As many trade marks Doxa has been also sold and AFAIK there is no other connection between "old" and "new" Doxas.

Now to the connection to O&W.

Caribbean cases were made by (or for) Jenny. These cases were used by many trade marks and one of the most known seems to be O&W. I donÂ´t know if Jenny sold these cases or did Jenny or some one else also these watches for O&W. Both are possible because contract making (so some one do make watches for you under your brand) is very common in Switzerland.

Today it seems to be so that Jenny-family do have some watch production in far east but in Switzerland (for swiss Doxas) they use contract makers as many others.

JP


----------



## trumpetera (Feb 19, 2005)

JP (Europe) said:


> trumpetera said:
> 
> 
> > When I looked at some scans of old O&W Carribean catalogues, I noticed the same funny logo as on the DOXA website.
> ...


Thanks for the clarification, JP!

Ah, the intricate world of watches!!


----------

